# suche eine Erwachsenen Gilde nach 1,5 Jahre Pause



## kein-Name-gefunden (25. Juni 2013)

hallo
wie oben geschrieben suche ich eine Erwachsenen Gilde 
bin selber 41 Jahre und sehe wow als Freizeit Gestaltung 
also sollte es in der Gilde auch etwas gelassener zu gehen 
ach ja und sollte Allianz sein ;-)
bei fragen einfach melden
ach und fange wieder bei lvl 1 an da ich meine alten Account nicht mehr habe !!
Bis bald


----------



## yukontom (25. Juni 2013)

Hast PM von mir


----------



## colt179 (25. Juni 2013)

pn geschickt


----------



## Lunamii (27. Juni 2013)

Huhu 

Vielleicht wären wir ja was für dich ?  http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203321-allianz-gilde-sucht-gleichgesinnte/


----------



## Kerosin22 (27. Juni 2013)

Ich hab dir mal ne Pn geschickt


----------

